# Rp for hire (dominant)



## Deleted member 160176 (Sep 7, 2022)

Pm me if you want to rp <3

Ps I prefer dominant roles.


----------



## Deleted member 160176 (Sep 7, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Julesfuller (Sep 18, 2022)

What does this mean


----------



## Deleted member 160176 (Sep 21, 2022)

Means I’ll RP with you for whatever idea you have in mind  or if you want me to make an rp for you I can do that too.


----------



## Julesfuller (Sep 22, 2022)

Mantaevents said:


> Means I’ll RP with you for whatever idea you have in mind  or if you want me to make an rp for you I can do that too.


First second third sounded more like you were wanting to be paid to role play


----------



## Deleted member 160176 (Sep 22, 2022)

No it would be quite idiotic to rp for money. If you want to rp just pm me.


----------



## Azkin (Oct 1, 2022)

So you're offering to both build and run a setting, involving ideas we have, and be a dom in said setting?


----------



## Deleted member 160176 (Oct 1, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Azkin (Oct 1, 2022)

Well heck, sounds great if you're still open. I'd be more then willing to be your player.


----------



## Choqbun (Oct 1, 2022)

I was wondering if you would do premade chatacters? Idk what your dos and donts are lmfaoooo


----------



## Deleted member 160176 (Oct 1, 2022)

I could do premade characters


----------



## Giygas_Slayer (Oct 16, 2022)

Would you like to discuss in PMs?


----------



## Deleted member 160176 (Oct 16, 2022)

Yes I would


----------



## Prototype (Oct 16, 2022)

I would love to rp with someone dominant, can I message you ?


----------



## Deleted member 160176 (Oct 16, 2022)

Prototype said:


> I would love to rp with someone dominant, can I message you ?


Yes we can talk


----------



## Doom11 (Oct 18, 2022)

Would you want to RP something FxF related?


----------



## Deleted member 160176 (Oct 18, 2022)

Yes


----------



## KinkyHoof (Oct 18, 2022)

Can I join too?~


----------



## Deleted member 160176 (Oct 18, 2022)

Sure, DM me when you want!


----------



## Anedgyguything (Oct 22, 2022)

Hello, you still open for this?


----------



## Deleted member 160176 (Oct 23, 2022)

Anedgyguything said:


> Hello, you still open for this?


Yes it is still open.


----------



## Anedgyguything (Oct 23, 2022)

Awesome, should I message you?


----------



## Deleted member 160176 (Oct 23, 2022)

Anedgyguything said:


> Awesome, should I message you?


Yes.


----------

